# Motobecane grand premio frame very nice



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, I got a grand premio frame on ebay from someone that bought the bike for parts. Very nice. I just finished assembling my new motobecane lugged steel. Used 
the same components as in my old specialized allez steel. This bike w/ 
same components ended up being 1.5 lb heavier. But it is a size 
larger. However, I couldn't tell difference when riding it and it 
rides really nice. I'll do a couple of 50 milers this weekend and post 
more info. Here are some pics: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5303803991


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

But the pic was taken Feb 20th? That frame does look nice. I'd put a white saddle, bar tape, and cables on it to really give it a nice look.


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

I posted them today. I don't think that they started selling the frames until Nov 2010.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5303803991/meta/


----------

